# المطلوب احدث تقنيات محطات معالجة للمياه المصروفة من المصافي النفطية



## موفق احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

الاخوةالاعضاء الاعزاء اني بحاجة ماسة لتفاصيل لاحدث محطات المعالجة للصرف الصناعي من المصافي النفطية .ولكل وحدة من الوحدات الداخلة بمحطة المعالجة.

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## باسل عماد (20 يونيو 2007)

http://www.wahlco.com/img/diag.JPG


----------



## master257 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

المطلوب دراسة عن محطة غسيل لخزانات سحب الزيوت و معالجتها بما لا يضر بالبيئة


----------

